# Top 3 ways to enjoy your old school amp



## Turtl3Sh3ll (May 3, 2012)

1. Have it installed in your vehicle and you see it when you load your briefcase/gymbag in the cargo area and you see it in all its glory.

2. You have it displayed in a bulletproof, waterproof, fireproof glass case when you enter your home and you pass it everytime you walk to and from each room.

3. You have it locked away in a safe and have to call Stella Bridger to crack it open.

photos coming soon


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I go with *1* for my best audio and *3* for the rest


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

1 is good
After that i like to hang them on the walls in place of pictures.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Installed just so they can continue to do what they are built to do.

Either in a car or in the house on a power supply, they are used daily.


----------



## JPOSEY (Nov 9, 2011)

I have my favorite ones lying on a gold satin pillow case next to me in my bed.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Use it! I buy old school car audio because I prefer it over anything that is new. Back then it was about SQ, not multimedia connectivity. If I found one for cheap, I'd run an Alpine 7909 or even 7903 for a headunit. My Eclipse 5303 works well though.


----------

